

Ask HN: Is this an employee confidentiality breach? - Vekz

This is from a friend:<p>&quot;Unbeknownst to me, I was granted stock options back in January by my company but the VP gave the RSU letter to my coworker (not clear on why) and she&#x27;s had it for 3 months. I don&#x27;t go in the office much (work remotely) but that doesn&#x27;t seem like a valid excuse for her to hold onto it and I&#x27;ve seen her multiple times since January. No one told me about the stock options...not my boss, the coworker, HR, etc. and I was unaware of the letter until my coworker randomly mentioned it, also that she read it. Not everyone in the company gets stock so it&#x27;s not as if this is some generic form letter. I am really pissed off but not sure if this is a breach of confidentiality or just plain unprofessional.&quot;
======
eitally
They should not have done this and it is a breach, but your recourse is likely
limited to (depending on size of company) complaining to HR and having them
verbally reprimand the VP / complain to the VP yourself and explain why it's
inappropriate.

------
segmondy
Well, I won't be too upset at the VP. But that co worker of yours? Take it up,
she should not be trusted not for confidentiality or reliability. Take it up
to HR.

~~~
hashtag
The co-worker is certainly at fault but that doesn't mean the VP isn't
responsible either. There isn't really much of a good reason for handing over
personal documents to another employee in the company.

